# Attorney needed for trademark?



## BubbaD (Mar 3, 2011)

I am just wondering if getting an attorney for trademarking is a better route to go than myself filing the forms?


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah most likely or you can just go through a site like legal zoom it cost a somewhere between 700-800 bucks but they do all the work for you. I was looking into trademarking too.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm going through an attorney for trademarking. I would much rather have my bases covered and have a professional do it instead of trying to do it myself. I have a friend that has a clothing line and she said she was going to do it herself to cut down on cost. She had second thoughts and went to consult a lawyer. The lawyer informed her that if the application was not filled out correctly she would run the risk of being denied and dragging out the process as well as wasting money.


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

You run the risk of wasting money with or without an attorney.if your trademark has been declared taken then you don't get a trademark or a refund.as far as time goes I doubt you would drag it out any longer than it already is.the processing takes over a year to complete.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

So I would think you want the paperwork to be correct.


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

No I'm not disagreeing with you at alli was just saying either way you run risks.i suggested legalzoom because then you don't have to do your own papers or find an attorney.they take care of everything for you.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It really depends on how comfortable you feel with filing the application. The USPTO site offers very detailed instructions as you go through the process. So it's not as bad as you may think.

If you are unsure about it, contact a local IP attorney and ask a few questions about it. You can always decide at that point whether you want to use the attorney to file your application or do it yourself.

LegalZoom offers some great services. But with trademarks, you need to answer their questionnaire so that they can file your application with the USPTO. If you can handle their questionnaire, you can probably just file the application yourself (and save $300-400 in the process).


----------



## amberjoe123 (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with acmeprinting. One needs to have a great deal of knowledge about trademark law as any wrong doing might put the business under risk and no one want's that it's better to consult experienced trademark attorneys to handle patent and trademark related issues.

_____________________________________________
Lawyers san jose offer quality trademark search services


----------



## Wuz worth it (Oct 1, 2010)

I started my process last year. I found the USPTO site hard to read and understand. (but that might be me). I found an attorney to complete the process for me. The whole part with the classes messed me up. So right now I am doing just clothing. I will be adding more classes soon. 

I found him on legal river.com. He is reasonable priced. I have no issues sharing his contact info.


----------



## amberjoe123 (Jan 3, 2011)

There are a number of classes that one has to opt from while filing trademark For searching trademarks us trademark search is the best option as it involves professional lawyers and companies that carry out the trademark searches.


----------



## Anne saxton (Mar 19, 2015)

While an applicant can file his or her own trademark application, attorneys (not associated with the USPTO) who are familiar with trademark matters represent most applicants. Some trademark owners may have valid and protected trademark rights that do not result from federal registration with the USPTO. Before ever filing a trademark application, a trademark attorney can conduct a more comprehensive search for potential problems with your use of a proposed mark than you will be able to conduct in TESS. The filing of a trademark application begins a legal proceeding having many legal requirements and strict time deadlines. Not all applied-for trademarks register, and filing fees are not refunded. Whether you ultimately proceed on your own behalf or a trademark attorney represents you, all substantive and procedural requirements of the Trademark Act and Trademark Rules of Procedure must be met. Should you wish to consult an attorney, you can find the names of attorneys who handle trademark matters in telephone listings or by using the attorney referral service of a state bar or local bar association.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

its $800 to get one design copy written????????????????


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

williekid said:


> its $800 to get one design copy written????????????????


Where on earth did you read that? Trademarks can cost that much (with the use of additional legal services). But Copyrights only cost $35 per submission.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

not sure, misread obviously Ya 35 is what i was moreless told by a buddy of mine.


----------

